# ST-FU-1337 Merkwürdige Autokennzeichen



## Ulterior (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Titel dieses Themas sagt eigentlich schon alles. Mich würde mal interessen ob und was für kreative bzw. amüsanten Autokennzeichen ihr mal irgendwo gesehen habt. Sei es an der Ampel vor euch oder sonstwo. Ich persönlich stand neulich mal wieder in einer endlos langen Rotphase und da ist mir zufällig das Nummernschild meines Vordermannes aufgefallen: ST-FU-1337 Hatte leider keine Kamera dabei sonst hät ich euch ein Foto mitgebracht.
Schöne Weihnachten und Ferien wünscht euch
Ulterior  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RakDun (19. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mal beim busfahren eins gesehn "NE JA 2135"
jedem den der widerspruch darinvorkommt weiss dass ne frau am steuer war xD


----------



## Veragron (19. Dezember 2007)

FB I 123
Jaja, Kreis Friedberg ist sehr kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Su NA 123

Suna, heißt meine Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Dezember 2007)

HA-NF 123 (davon gibts viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

EN-TE 1 (naja...war der erste Wagen meines Vaters.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## krakos (19. Dezember 2007)

foto noch von meinem vater von seihem wagen:
so-hn

geschichte: kommt aus landkreis Soest (SO), heisst hoppe, meine mutter meisters.. also eig SO-HM.. aber gabs nimmer, habt N bekommen.. war der bekannteste im ort xD


ansonsten: in müchen nicht selten: MI - LF ... versteht vlt net jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DO - OF
und bei uns in München sehr oft gesehen: STA - U bzw STA - UB

sonst sieht man hier im Süden wenig sowas xD


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

B - ND Bundesnachrichtendienst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (20. Dezember 2007)

DU - MM 725
DU - CK 666
D - OH 56 (Simpsons ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

achja und recht häufig sieht man hier in Wesel:
WES - EL ...


----------



## Eredon (20. Dezember 2007)

Tü-TE XXX

Fand ich morgens gegen 05:00 Uhr recht lustig


----------



## Szadek (20. Dezember 2007)

Bei und gern genommen is
ST-AU 123
ST-AR 123

und in der Umgebung findet man dann auch schon mal 

EL-FE 111


----------



## Ciliu (20. Dezember 2007)

hier in Stuttgart fahren viele obercoole 
mit dem kennzeichen S-EX 123 rum... -.-


----------



## Dargun (20. Dezember 2007)

bei uns gibts

w-ix 123
w-at 900
w-o 1321


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. Dezember 2007)

W-ERNER
wiener kennzeichen...


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> W-ERNER
> wiener kennzeichen...


Das passt auf ein Nummernschild?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

13375p34k?
Wär' immerhin ne Möglichkeit. Aber frag mich nicht wie.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Hehe ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist der absolute Kult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jetrel (21. Dezember 2007)

bei uns sieht man immer nur

HH-SV 123

schon zu oft..
oder auch

SE-AT 123


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das passt auf ein Nummernschild?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



laut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht sichs aus...rein theoretisch noch mit ner ziffer dazu, aber das sind jetzt lkw nummernschilder wenn i mi ned irre...ich bilde mir ein pkws in wien zu sehen die garantiert längere nummern haben wie 6 ziffern (oder 4 ziffern und 2 buchstaben wie auf dem bild)
glaub ich, aber ehrlich gesagt achte ich eher auf interessanteres im straßenverkehr^^
aber w-erner fiel auf ^^ (war auch ne ziffer dabei aber das is ja auch egal)

salut


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> laut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aijaijai... sowas hab ich noch nie gesehn... die Welt da draußen muss ja groß sein... 
...ich bleib trotzdem drinne: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Dezember 2007)

MA-US
MA-NN
MA-MA


----------



## Szyslak (21. Dezember 2007)

Vorhin gesehen
WES - AQ 40
:>


----------



## Independent (21. Dezember 2007)

Hier in Würzburg:

Wü-HH 88

Fand ich schon ziemlich anstößig...


----------



## Rednoez (21. Dezember 2007)

Nunja,ein Auto mit dem folgenden Kennzeichen fuhr mal vor uns:

Sa-tan 666 

...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Nunja,ein Auto mit dem folgenden Kennzeichen fuhr mal vor uns:
> 
> Sa-tan 666
> 
> ...


Haste mich net winken sehen?


----------



## Thoor (22. Dezember 2007)

Na ja wir in der Schweiz haben Kennzeichen nach Kanton, zb AG-> Kanton ArGau, und die Polizei hat immer die niedrigsten, letztens ha ich AG 1 geseh oder lustig war auch AG 555 666


----------



## Monda^^ (23. Dezember 2007)

HF-GL 1337   =)   

HF = Herford
Nummernschild = meins :>


----------



## ralonsi (23. Dezember 2007)

Mein Geschäftspartner hat  an seinem Auto

BAR - FU55

find ick immer noch dufte


----------



## villain (25. Oktober 2008)

ich muss doch mal den uraltfred hier wiederbeleben, da mir kürzlich auf der autobahn die idee zu solchen einem thema kam... (SuFu ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

da war ich unterwegs und habe doch tatsächlich einen BeastMaster - DamageDealer überholt  und etwas später hat mich doch glatt ein D U - D U überholt.... 

fand ich witzig und meine fantasie ging auf reise ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja.. so ging die nächste stunde jedenfalls schnell rum..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rilgamon (25. Oktober 2008)

villain schrieb:


> fand ich witzig und meine fantasie ging auf reise ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, witzig. Als Anfang des Jahres meine KFZ-Stelle gemeckert hat ich möge doch
endlich mein Auto ummelden tat ich  es nur widerwillig ... Als aber die Frage kam
welches Kennzeichen ich den haben wollte war doch glatt

HOL-Y 110 

noch frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als Holy-Priest ganz passend find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Oktober 2008)

ihr deutschen habts schön
wir bekommen nur 

sz
oder 
ag
nummerblock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (25. Oktober 2008)

Rilgamon schrieb:


> HOL-Y 110







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehr geil für einen holy-priest ...


----------



## Silenzz (25. Oktober 2008)

SU-CK oder SU-CH fand ich geil als ich in meiner Hosentasche nach 50Cent rumgekramt habe und das dann gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kreis Sankt Augustin ist lustig^^


----------



## Rhokan (25. Oktober 2008)

bei uns in stuttgart gibts massenhaft s-ex


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mal AS-YL gesehn^^

ich hab das photo sogar noch aufm handy ich werds hochladen wenn ich das handy finde


----------



## EXclaw (26. Oktober 2008)

MG JA 1111

Fehlt nur das O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (27. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch schon einige bescheuerte Kennzeichen gesehen. Handelt sich um österreichische Kennzeichen.

jeweiliges Ortskürzel - Gebt 8
jeweiliges Ortskürzel - The 1
jeweiliges Ortskürzel - Best 6
jeweiliges Ortskürzel - Kind 1


----------



## EpicFailGuy (27. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch schon einige bescheuerte Kennzeichen gesehen. Handelt sich um österreichische Kennzeichen.

jeweiliges Ortskürzel - GEBT 8
jeweiliges Ortskürzel - THE 1
jeweiliges Ortskürzel - BEST 6

EDIT: Sry für Doublepost, Inet lag :/


----------



## m1chel (27. Oktober 2008)

se-xy 69

in bad segeberg ;D


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. Oktober 2008)

Monda^^ schrieb:


> HF-GL 1337   =)
> 
> HF = Herford
> Nummernschild = meins :>


w00t nen Herforder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich 10 Jahre meines Lebens verbracht ... meine Kindheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (28. Oktober 2008)

Hier gibt es sehr oft:

F-UN
F-LY
F-AN

Naja, langweilig!

F-PS mit einer möglichst hohen Zahl dahinter wäre ja dann mal was für Angeber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fies ist Hanau, da gibt es dann oft HU-RE

Aus Wiesbaden habe ich letztens einen mit WI-NK gesehen.

Wenn "CO" Coburg ist, dann kommen da die Schlimmsten her, allerdings nur, wenn man englisch spricht:
CO-CK.

Darmstadt ist ganz putzig, da wird dann für den Namen der Stadt mit einem knuffigen "DA-DA" entschädigt.


----------



## lavax (28. Oktober 2008)

ANA - L.........Landkreis Annaberg -.-
WÜ - RG........Würzburg

Mehr wollen mir grade nich einfallen


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2008)

gestern ts server:
(...):1337 xD


----------



## Solassard (28. Oktober 2008)

FO-TZ
FO-RZ

Kreis Forchheim


----------



## Naarg (28. Oktober 2008)

Habe mal 
NE RD 1337 Gesehen, NE = Neuss


----------



## Qonix (28. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man von den Österreichern das kleine A nimmt und dann fahren bei uns viele mit der Abkürzung FK rum bekommt man AFK.


----------



## Lurock (28. Oktober 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Habe mal
> NE RD 1337 Gesehen, NE = Neuss


Gesehen oder bei GBO gelesen?


----------



## joshivince (28. Oktober 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hier in Stuttgart fahren viele obercoole
> mit dem kennzeichen S-EX 123 rum... -.-



Das kann ich bestätigen! Meisten Machos in Machokärren (die ich auch gerne fahren würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ansonsten habe ich vor kurzem ABI - xx - xxx gesehen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juni 2009)

z.B. sel-le 2 ^^
oder zel-da 64 darf man ja leider nicht mehr heul 
F-DS xxx jetzt ma zu wow ^^ festung der stürme 
bin zwar kein fc fan aber dau-m xxx ist nicht zu verfehlen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juni 2009)

FDS gibts auch an einem Stück. Kreis Freudenstadt.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte mal GS:US - also Jesus.. (englisch aussprechen plx)
Aus GS kann man halt nit all zu viel machen! xD


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juni 2009)

Also bei uns gibts die hier öfters:

STA SI

oder was auch mal sehr geil war auf einem Porsche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hihihi ja so seh ich das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giuzz (9. Juni 2009)

Hab n Auto gesehn mit der nummer 1337^^ kann ein foto davon machen, dann poste ich es hier ;-)


----------



## airace (9. Juni 2009)

also bei uns gibt es 

ROW D 123
ROW DY 123
ROW L 123

oder Klassiker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SE XY 123
SE X 123


mfg airace


----------



## Flamebeard (10. Juni 2009)

Wah! Noch ein Rotenburger! Und ich dachte schon, die wären ausgestorben... Schön, hier im Süden mal wieder was vom Heimatkreis zu sehen. 

Ich hab mir das ROW-DY xxx damals auch net nehmen lassen, aber nu gucken mich hier in Stuggi alle so komisch an, wenn ich vorbeifahre...


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (10. Juni 2009)

Herr Neuner aus Österreich würde gern ein Wunschkennzeichen auf seinem neuen Auto haben. Seiner Meinung nach würde NEUNER 1 ganz toll aussehen. Der Versicherungsmann teilt ihm mit, daß dies zu lang sei. Herr Neuner muss weniger Buchstaben verwenden. Daraufhin schlägt Herr Neuner folgendes vor. Man könnte doch 9ER 1 schreiben. Das wäre dann kurz genug. Herr Neuner hat aber nicht gewusst, dass die Kombination zuerst Buchstaben und dann Ziffern bestehen muss. Also macht der Versicherungsmakler einen Vorschlag. Wie wäre es denn mit römischen Zahlen. Das würde dann so aussehen: IX ER 1

Herr Neuner findet die Idee großartig und gibt diese Version in Auftrag. Als er allerdings sein Auto mit der Nummerntafel das erste Mal sieht, ist er nicht mehr so begeistert.

Er hat nicht bedacht, in welcher Stadt er gemeldet ist.
Nämlich in Wien.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2009)

wie geil die story doch is ich brech ab XD


----------



## Deligor (10. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist mal richtig geil...Porsche statt 6   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Del


----------



## Silmyiél (10. Juni 2009)

hab letztens einen gesehen


HD-JC 2412    und drunter stand: Folge Jesus und er führet dich zum Ziel  oder so , wär ihm beinah hinterher^^^

und dann noch 


HAM:TS 187    (hätte ma nen zettel schreiben müssen mir der ganzen IP)


----------



## Silenzz (10. Juni 2009)

SU-CK 1993 (Su=Sieburg) zu finden in St. augustin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (10. Juni 2009)

Irgendwann mal in Essen gesehen n Auto aus Frankfurt:
F - SK 18 - Etwas teurerer Schlitten, aber Marke fällt mir nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Gearloose (10. Juni 2009)

Unser alter Lehrer hatte Nummernschild
KO - TZ3
sonst noch bei uns aus der gegend:
BIT - CH
nich sonderlich lustig aber ich wollt auch nochmal was sagen^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juni 2009)

Wir ham viele SHA-RK´s auf den straßen^^ ( so hieß unser silberner Alfa 156 ;D )
Dann gibts noch SHA-DY  ( Slim-fast un so )  und SHA-GY ( jaja scooby oder der musiker ^^ )

sonst gibts ab und zu noch SHA-RF un so sachen halt ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Juni 2009)

Kreis Hanau

HU-ND
HU-RA
HU-RE
HU-ST
HU-LK
...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (11. Juni 2009)

GS US (111)


----------



## PARAS.ID (11. Juni 2009)

In Leipzig:

L OK 123

Leipziger sind immer LOK Fans (Eine fußballmanschaft hir heißt Lok Leipzig und brilliert vorallem wegen ihrer "Fans")


----------



## sympathisant (30. Juni 2009)

heute früh:

MI-NI 1126 (marke dürft ihr raten)
ERB-SE 707 (n beetle in nem hässlichen beige-ton)


----------



## Rebotic (30. Juni 2009)

XX - FR 242

^^ Ist des Auto von nem Veranstanlter der Depeche Mode Party ^^

FR 242 = Front 242 <-- Sehr bekannte Band


----------



## XXI. (30. Juni 2009)

Der beste den ich gesehen hab war uff Wacken und der hatte :

W-OA 2007

War da einfach der Renner^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2009)

Was man mit HU und AN anfangen kann, brauch ich wohl nicht zu sagen...


----------



## Harglukk (30. Juni 2009)

Das mit den Hanauer Kennzeichen kann ich bestätigen,komme auch aus dem Kreis(seit neusten Main-Kinzig-Kreis-MKK)
Mit MKK lässt sich leider nicht viel anfangen*g*


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kreis Hanau
> 
> HU-ND
> HU-RA
> ...



-SO nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Kawock (1. Juli 2009)

HER - NE 123 
HER - Z 123

BO - X 123

Tia, die Ruhrpottler sind nicht so kreativ... XD


----------



## Juryx (11. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal GS:US - also Jesus.. (englisch aussprechen plx)
> Aus GS kann man halt nit all zu viel machen! xD



Stimmt ich komme aus dem Landkreis GS=Goslar, viele möglichkeiten gibts nicht aber das mit GS:US is mir neu, lol


----------



## Tassy (11. Juli 2009)

GÖ - RE - 321 
Göttingen xD


----------



## Doomsta (11. Juli 2009)

meins ist DO OM 1337


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

das den noch nit angehalten haben wegen dem kennzeichen 
uiuiui was FAP zu bedeuten hat in der politik waia ^^


aber BM-SV-xxx is ja ma super finde ich ^^
        Beastmaster-survaivor(Überlebensbaum)^^

aber der oberhammer is KI-LL- und dan beliebige zahl dahinter hehe ^^


oder neu-ulm wie zb NU-TE-xxxx^^

der oberknüller WO-W-xxx
is worms


----------



## Falathrim (10. August 2009)

Ich habe heute den absoluten Oberhammer gesehen (wie ich fand) 

SAW - V - 555

An einem leicht optisch getunten schwarzen Audi 

Ich hab gefeiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (10. August 2009)

NE - RD 513


----------



## Night falls (11. August 2009)

> W-OA 2007


Tja, wir Wuppertaler hams schon gut getroffen :>


----------



## LordofDemons (11. August 2009)

CHA-OS

AS-YL  könnte aber auch A-SYL gewesen sein nimmer ganz sicher


----------



## noizycat (11. August 2009)

Dinge, die mir in Erinnerung geblieben sind ... MIL-CH, MEK-KA, PI-RAT, SL-ASH, LE-ET ... ^^

Leider können wir uns keine Ami-Kennzeichen machen, die schießen den Vogel ab mit: *OMGZWTF*. 
Hab da zuhause auch nen Screen rumliegen.

Edit: Link


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2009)

> B-OB xxxx



Hehe...


----------

